# center channel speakers



## kenbola (Jan 24, 2012)

I am looking for either a rectangular in-wall center channel speaker OR a thin (like KEF) on-wall center channel speaker. It seems like the look of "cubes" is getting "dated", and thin and sleek is in. Flatscreens are actually FLAT, and the speakers need to match when mounting a TV on a wall. So let me know what's available please that is not outrageously priced. thanks!:dontknow:


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I believe Definitive and Paradigm have offerings as well as many others that i can't think of.:T Others will chime in with suggestions soon i'm sure.:T


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Artison makes some of the best sounding On Walls that I have heard. I would also look at Thiel. While both are not cheap, to get the best SQ from such acoustical constraints, it requires heavy amounts of R&D and exceptional Drivers.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

> It seems like the look of "cubes" is getting "dated" ...


Thankfully, rectangular prisms never go out of style.


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

KEF
http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...ay-On-Wall-Home-Theater-Center-Speaker/1.html

KEF
http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...er-Center-Speaker-Each/1.html#!specifications

Some other KEF
http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...ll-Home-Theater-Satellite-Speaker-Pair/1.html


----------



## PT800 (Feb 19, 2008)

You have not mentioned what your main speakers are! Unless you are planning a complete upgrade, then the center needs to match the existing L/R to produce a soundstage that is coherent. Otherwise you are just wasting your money.


----------



## kenbola (Jan 24, 2012)

Excellent point! Not sure about the surround speakers yet, but was hoping to do in-wall flush mounts for the rest of the system. :dontknow:


----------



## PT800 (Feb 19, 2008)

kenbola said:


> Excellent point! Not sure about the surround speakers yet, but was hoping to do in-wall flush mounts for the rest of the system. :dontknow:


You will want to do all the same brand, and even series of speaker all around.
Check out Harman's online store and Amazon for JBL & Infinity in-walls.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

PT800 said:


> You will want to do all the same brand, and even series of speaker all around.
> Check out Harman's online store and Amazon for JBL & Infinity in-walls.


I would reccomend all the same speakers all the way around but most important is the front 3, the surrounds aren't nearly as noticeable as the front.


----------



## PT800 (Feb 19, 2008)

bambino said:


> I would reccomend all the same speakers all the way around but most important is the front 3, the surrounds aren't nearly as noticeable as the front.


I prefer to use identical speakers all around, and do, using 5 JBL PT800. But one can not just put any speaker in the surround channels. If the LCRs and the surrounds are too different, you will hear the change in timbre as sound travels from front to back and vise versa.
I had that situation about 13 years ago, using what speakers I already had. Two completely different sets of JBLs.


----------



## chris71478 (Dec 2, 2011)

PT800 said:


> I prefer to use identical speakers all around, and do, using 5 JBL PT800. But one can not just put any speaker in the surround channels. If the LCRs and the surrounds are too different, you will hear the change in timbre as sound travels from front to back and vise versa.
> I had that situation about 13 years ago, using what speakers I already had. Two completely different sets of JBLs.


Respectfully, I disagree. In most normal rooms, even an identical speaker will present a different timbre due to the difference in location between mains and surround. I understand the logic behind the matching theory, but have never found it to hold true in practice. For movie surround anyway.


----------



## PT800 (Feb 19, 2008)

chris71478 said:


> Respectfully, I disagree. In most normal rooms, even an identical speaker will present a different timbre due to the difference in location between mains and surround. I understand the logic behind the matching theory, but have never found it to hold true in practice. For movie surround anyway.


If using identical speakers, and you detect anything more than very minor difference(due to location), then those speakers lack quality control during manufacturing.
But I can guarantee that if you match a 2-way 14" with a 3-way 8" there will be a huge difference. Even for movies.


----------



## chris71478 (Dec 2, 2011)

You're welcome to that opinion. I have some twelve hundred dollar monitor audio silvers, which I've never felt lacked in quality. Just moving them by 12 inches changes their character considerably. I've set up many systems for many people, and I'm going to stand by my statement. It's only my opinion, but for movies, rear surrounds don't need to match.


----------



## megageek (Oct 27, 2011)

I agree with PT800 here. Identical speakers all roung is the ideal if the amp produces full range for all speakers. Differences in room position point to the rooms accoustics which can be corrected with minimal EQ tweaks. I too have setup many surround sound rooms and the old big mains and small center, surround way is extremely unbalanced and requires seperate EQ settings for all chanels to get the system even close to balanced.
Also, larger speakers generally have greater sensitivity so volume levels must be drastically different and some amps dont have the nessesary scope in their adjustability to balance the setup. 
Also, differing resistance in speakers can play havock on amplifiers and their settings.
All in all, it is simpler and much more desirable to have identical speakers all round. If you can do it, thats what should be aimed for.


----------



## PT800 (Feb 19, 2008)

chris71478 said:


> You're welcome to that opinion. I have some twelve hundred dollar monitor audio silvers, which I've never felt lacked in quality. Just moving them by 12 inches changes their character considerably. I've set up many systems for many people, and I'm going to stand by my statement. It's only my opinion, but for movies, rear surrounds don't need to match.


IMO, if any given speaker, and I don't care what the cost of them are, IF they tend to be difficult to set up then they are not properly designed. The room does play a big part in any system (some rooms are just plain bad). And some rooms require much more acoustical treatment than others.

As for using different models together, I've used 35 year old JBL L212s with much newer PT800s and the sonic match was more than close enough to work. But those two speaker systems are very much alike; being 3-ways, in shallow boxes, 1" metal dome tweeters, 4 & 5" midrange, and 8" mid-bass. 

But if you tried to match either of those models with L55s (2-way 14"), *no way*!! And I don't mean for LCRs, but with the L212 front/L55 back; or L55 front/L212 back. Not even close.
As for Monitor Audio, never much cared for those anyway.


----------



## MikeBiker (Jan 3, 2010)

I agree, that for movies, the surrounds don't have to be identical to the front three. Almost all my music listening is in stereo, so the surrounds aren't being used then. For movies, the surrounds are almost always putting out background sounds that don't required critical sound quality.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Be careful not to make blanket statements like that guys, having identical speakers all the way around is preferred but not necessary now a days with Audyssey, YAPO, MMAC and other room correction some of the differences between speakers can be corrected. Im using different speakers for my mains and Centre and it sounds fantastic. It would be near impossible to find a matching centre to go with my EV sentry 500s and there is no way I would change my mains out in order to "match"


----------



## chris71478 (Dec 2, 2011)

PT800 said:


> IMO, if any given speaker, and I don't care what the cost of them are, IF they tend to be difficult to set up then they are not properly designed. The room does play a big part in any system (some rooms are just plain bad). And some rooms require much more acoustical treatment than others.
> 
> As for using different models together, I've used 35 year old JBL L212s with much newer PT800s and the sonic match was more than close enough to work. But those two speaker systems are very much alike; being 3-ways, in shallow boxes, 1" metal dome tweeters, 4 & 5" midrange, and 8" mid-bass.
> 
> ...


Any chance we could stick to the topic? If I want my gear bashed, I usually visit that other forum.


----------



## PT800 (Feb 19, 2008)

chris71478 said:


> Any chance we could stick to the topic? If I want my gear bashed, I usually visit that other forum.


Actually I was not bashing anything. I was only stating an opinion. I never said Monitor were bad, only I did not much care for them. If, for instance, you don't much like JBL, Revel, I could not care less.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

OK! Points thrown back and forth lets get back on topic. Thanks, Bambino:T


----------



## informel (Jun 21, 2011)

Axiom makes some nice looking onwall/inwall speaker, they look so nice that you do not want to hide them in the wall.
http://axiomaudio.com/wallspeakers.html


----------



## informel (Jun 21, 2011)

also note that most on wall speaker are weak at reproducing some base, THX suggest to that main should go to 80Hz, a lot of on wall cannot do that because of their small size. unless you have deep pocket, you will find them week at lower frequency.

One good on-wall speaker is Paradigm Signature W5 On-Wall; but at 3000$ each, it is definitely out of reach of most people. You can get floor-standing that are equivalent to this at a much lower price, but it is not as sexy or trendy.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

PT800 said:


> I prefer to use identical speakers all around, and do, using 5 JBL PT800. But one can not just put any speaker in the surround channels. If the LCRs and the surrounds are too different, you will hear the change in timbre as sound travels from front to back and vise versa.
> I had that situation about 13 years ago, using what speakers I already had. Two completely different sets of JBLs.


Indeed. Using identical speakers is certainly the ideal. However, it can be both cost and space prohibitive for those using Floorstanding Speakers. In addition, with the exception of those fortunate enough to have an Acoustically Transparent Screen, using a Tower for a Center Channel is logistically impossible.


----------

